# New map for the office



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

The new Boss is flying in... And I wanted an Alaskan Map for my office wall... Just for fun... Thanks for looking


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you are ate w/ talent...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Outstanding


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

That's great


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Beautiful. At first, I thought it was a plaster cast you just bought at the store.

I really like it.

I have begun plans for my own trip to Alaska in my new RV. My best friend homesteaded there when he was growing up. So, we are going to make a two month trip out of it, seeing other sites along the way.

I have been there a few times but never had an opportunity to truly spend some time just communing with nature.

What a gorgeous state.

Thanks for sharing your hard work.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A very cool project and exceptionally well done ... as are all your projects. I'm envious of what you accomplish.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Another good one, Scott.

HJ


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Well plan a stop at our gallery / shop when you come through. Mile Post 69.5, Parks Hiway. Coffee and free saw dust samples on me.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Scott, you are a true artist! Amazing work.

Dave


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I like that a lot


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Another great carving!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

That is really nice. :smile: I think you will get several brownie points from the new boss.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Scott awesome as always. Question for you, how long have you been using a cnc machine?
mark


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

edison auto said:


> Scott awesome as always. Question for you, how long have you been using a cnc machine?
> mark


I think Scott was conceived on a cnc router table


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

edison auto said:


> Scott awesome as always. Question for you, how long have you been using a cnc machine?
> mark


I have been wood carving for almost 40 years. 

Bought my first CNC, a Shark HD pro in Nov. 2012 with Aspire at that same time. I spent two years using that. It paid for itself in about 6 months. 

I bought my second CNC, a CNCRpt 48 96 in January of this year. IT paid for its self with in 90 days. 

I also own a gallery so the marketing / selling part of what i do is probably way more established than most hobbyist might be. 

but I believe that if you have some imagination and a few selling skills that these units can form a base for a very profitable business.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The only trouble with that is when it becomes a serious business, it takes most of the fun out of it.

HJ


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> The only trouble with that is when it becomes a serious business, it takes most of the fun out of it.
> 
> HJ


Peter Pan theory... never grow up.

I can say that I still generally only carve stuff that i want to carve.

and like you john, I am done with the serious money earning part of my life.... this is still mostly for fun, but I want to fund more tools, bigger shop, fun training classes in warm places..


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> The only trouble with that is when it becomes a serious business, it takes most of the fun out of it.
> 
> HJ


I am almost to that point where the fun is gone but the challenge still remains. I can't find the time to do projects for myself.

I thought that I would get time here at the beginning of the new year but I am getting enough work to keep me busy in the shop during the day and on the computer late at night. Most of the shop time at the moment is testing for best cuts for new techniques on customer projects and most of the computer time is for design files and revisions requested. I'm tied up with 14 projects right now so I can't even think about any projects for me. Everything just seems to be running together.

There is a plus when I finish a project because it helps to pay the bills but some days it seems like work.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> I am almost to that point where the fun is gone but the challenge still remains. I can't find the time to do projects for myself.
> 
> I thought that I would get time here at the beginning of the new year but I am getting enough work to keep me busy in the shop during the day and on the computer late at night. Most of the shop time at the moment is testing for best cuts for new techniques on customer projects and most of the computer time is for design files and revisions requested. I'm tied up with 14 projects right now so I can't even think about any projects for me. Everything just seems to be running together.
> 
> There is a plus when I finish a project because it helps to pay the bills but some days it seems like work.


I have a running list of about a dozen jobs that i owe customers. Two of them are for ugly carvings that the customer designed.... they are worth about $2500 but I keep sliding them down the to do list....... So yes, there is stuff that is clearly just work, with very little emotional full fillment..but.. they will pay for upgrading to that spindel.... so alas I will bear down and do them soon....


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Mine is just for fun and hobby right now. I was just curious as how long Scott has been doing it to see the amazing things he does with cnc machine. I have only had mine up and running for a month now and with the help from John i have learned a ton. I am going to start using dense foam for some testing of cuts and not waste my good oak and cypress. I am reading and watching tutorials from aspire. I designed my last one and hope to have it poly coated tonight with pictures later on tonight. So it looks like in 4-5 years maybe I can do something that looks half as good as what Scott produces. As always thanks for the input everybody.

Mark


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

edison auto said:


> Mine is just for fun and hobby right now. I was just curious as how long Scott has been doing it to see the amazing things he does with cnc machine. I have only had mine up and running for a month now and with the help from John i have learned a ton. I am going to start using dense foam for some testing of cuts and not waste my good oak and cypress. I am reading and watching tutorials from aspire. I designed my last one and hope to have it poly coated tonight with pictures later on tonight. So it looks like in 4-5 years maybe I can do something that looks half as good as what Scott produces. As always thanks for the input everybody.
> 
> Mark


can't wait to see your stuff.. I did not have the forum for the first two years.. so I expect you will blaze by me with Johns help.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I do inlays for endgrained cutting boards for one of my customers and I am working on a design for a lady we have done a wedding board for in the past. The first board was changed 8 times before we made it. I designed this new wedding board using the same criteria from the first board. Now after 5 changes I am working on another design that is completely different and is more like the original design for the first board ( Started a new file completely). I anticipate more changes when I get through with this change. 

Design changes are one thing you need to consider when you do custom work but at times you do get tired of making changes to a design and then have them go back to the original design with one minor change.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Very nicely done !



Gary


----------

